# iBook palourde problème d'écran



## Langellier (22 Mars 2015)

J'ai un iBook G3 palourde de 2000 sous système 10.3.9 dont l'écran reste gris (juste un écran de démarrage fugace qui disparaît très vite). Ceci  malgré le bon fonctionnement du disque dur.
Celui-ci fonctionne bien, en effet j'ai pu le démarrer depuis un iBook G4 de 2003 grâce à un câble fireWire.
Ai-je un espoir de revoir fonctionner l'écran de mon iBook Palourde ?


----------



## CBi (23 Mars 2015)

Quelques idées =

- c'est peut-être le setting de l'écran qui est mauvais = je ne sais plus si ça marche sur la palourde mais tu peux essayer de démarrer en appuyant sur R au démarrage. (reset de l'écran)

- puisque tu arrives à démarrer sur le DD du G4 en FireWire, fais avec l'utilitaire de disque une vérification, et une réparation si nécessaire, du DD de la palourde.

- démarre la palourde en Mode Safe (juste après le boing, appuyer sur Shift et attendre que la séquence de démarrage s'exécute) = est-ce que ça fonctionne ? Si oui réparer les autorisations.

- faire l'inverse = avec le même branchement Firewire, met le DD de ton iBook G4 en mode Target, puis démarre la Palourde en appuyant sur Alt ou Option et sélectionne le DD du G4 pour démarrer. Est-ce que ça fonctionne ?

- la solution "éponge miracle" =
      - appuyer sur le bouton "marche" pendant 10-20 secondes.
      - appuyer simultanément sur P, R et Pomme, démarrer et lâcher tout après avoir entendu 2 boings.
      - étendre la palourde, déconnecter du secteur, enlever la batterie, appuyer sur le bouton "marche" pendant 5 secondes. Remettre la batterie, retrancher le secteur et démarrer.


----------



## Langellier (23 Mars 2015)

CBi a dit:


> Quelques idées =
> 
> - c'est peut-être le setting de l'écran qui est mauvais = je ne sais plus si ça marche sur la palourde mais tu peux essayer de démarrer en appuyant sur R au démarrage. (reset de l'écran)
> 
> ...


J'ai essayé R  et aussi Schift au démarrage, sans succès. J'ai démarré sur un CD d'installation (Mac OS 9), j'ai aussi zappé la PRAM, tout cela sans succès.
Je n'ose plus refaire le mode target, car cela a perturbé l'autre portable (iBook G4) qui du coup, pendant quelques heures, n'affichait pas non plus son écran (maintenant c'est revenu dans l'ordre). Habituellement mon iBook démarre en me demandant un mot de passe. En mode target, il ne me l'a pas demandé, curieux !


----------



## Invité (23 Mars 2015)

Langellier a dit:


> Habituellement mon iBook démarre en me demandant un mot de passe. En mode target, il ne me l'a pas demandé, curieux !


C'est la session qui est verrouillée, pas le disque dur.
En mode "target" c'est un disque externe donc pas de MdP !


----------



## Langellier (24 Mars 2015)

CBi a dit:


> Quelques idées =
> 
> - c'est peut-être le setting de l'écran qui est mauvais = je ne sais plus si ça marche sur la palourde mais tu peux essayer de démarrer en appuyant sur R au démarrage. (reset de l'écran)
> 
> ...


Je viens de réparer les autorisations en mode target depuis un iBook. Au redémarrage, palourde a toujours un écran gris.


----------



## CBi (24 Mars 2015)

Le plus probable est un fichier corrompu sur le DD du MacBook. Au pire un secteur défectueux sur ce DD, mais une réinstallation du système pourrait bien suffire à remettre tout en place.


----------



## Langellier (27 Mars 2015)

CBi a dit:


> Le plus probable est un fichier corrompu sur le DD du MacBook. Au pire un secteur défectueux sur ce DD, mais une réinstallation du système pourrait bien suffire à remettre tout en place.


J'ai formaté le disque interne du Palourde depuis un autre iBook et installé mac OS 9 avec succès pour l'installation. Mais au redémarrage toujours rien.


----------



## CBi (27 Mars 2015)

Et si tu démarres la palourde en appuyant sur T, est-ce que tu obtiens le mode target avec le logo du Firewire qui se balade sur l'écran, ou bien est-ce aussi écran gris ?


----------



## Langellier (30 Mars 2015)

CBi a dit:


> Et si tu démarres la palourde en appuyant sur T, est-ce que tu obtiens le mode target avec le logo du Firewire qui se balade sur l'écran, ou bien est-ce aussi écran gris ?


Si j'appuie sur la touche T du palourde, le macbook affiche convenablement le contenu du disque dur du palourde. Dans l'autre sens j'ai un écran gris : le palourde n'affiche pas le contenu du macBook.


----------



## Invité (30 Mars 2015)

Tu ne vois pas le logo FW quand la Palourde est démarrée ?

Ecran gris c'est peut être (certainement) la dalle qui est morte alors…


----------



## CBi (31 Mars 2015)

Pour préciser les choses, quand tu démarres la palourde en appuyant sur la touche T, que la palourde soit reliée ou non au MacBook, tu dois voir ceci
Sinon, c'est effectivement mauvais signe.


----------



## Langellier (1 Avril 2015)

CBi a dit:


> Pour préciser les choses, quand tu démarres la palourde en appuyant sur la touche T, que la palourde soit reliée ou non au MacBook, tu dois voir ceci
> Sinon, c'est effectivement mauvais signe.


L'icône firewire apparaît... une fraction de seconde et disparaît.


----------

